# Maple Sap & Boiled Cider Vinegar "BLUE"



## Mike O (Jan 6, 2009)

This came out of a box of bottles that I bought at a sale today. Can anybody tell me anything about it, I did a google search and came up with a little bit looks like it is a good one


----------



## Mike O (Jan 6, 2009)

close up of the embossing says
 This Trade Mark Registered
 Maple sap and Boiled Cider
 VINEGAR
 the C.I.Co. L'T'D
 East Rindge. N.H/


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 6, 2009)

Never heard nor seen of it, but I would agree, being from NH to boot, that has to be a good one!


----------



## annie44 (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations!  It's more than a good one - it's a fantastic find, and a blue one at that!  Wish I had one!  It is definitely a top shelf bottle and quite valuable.


----------



## annie44 (Jan 6, 2009)

Here's one that sold for $700 in American Bottle Auctions, but I think they've gone higher than this in the past.






 MAPLE SAP AND BOILED CIDER VINEGAR C.I.CO. EAST RINDGE N.H.. Tooled top, fluted shoulders. Collectors never seem to tire of these beautiful blue vinegar bottles which look more like a back bar bottle than a food container. This example has some wear but still would be rated a solid Near Mint 6.5. The white painted letters are early and possibly an oil based paint was used. We thought we'd leave it to the lucky winner to decide whether they want to remove it. Some nice whittle and overall a solid example. Est. $300-500. MB $200
 $ 700


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 6, 2009)

Very good one indeed.  Kovels has it listed in 2002 at *$495.00.  *I see Annie found it at ABA.  700 bucks, wow!


----------



## Mike O (Jan 6, 2009)

I have found it listed on auctions but without a username and password I could not get the info


----------



## kungfufighter (Jan 6, 2009)

Great find Mike!  Is it a dug bottle?


----------



## Mike O (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks all, Jeff NO it is not dug, this one is as clean as they come, Not even any base ware. Lookks to have the original cork as well.


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 6, 2009)

It is a very nice find Mike. I don't know how you do it, but you certainly come across a lot of stuff!

 I would guess that it is a a $600-700 bottle. Let me know if you want to sell it quick.   

 Mike


----------



## annie44 (Jan 6, 2009)

What else was in the box??


----------



## Stardust (Jan 6, 2009)

CONGRATS! yeah what else was in the box?
 love box lots....[8D]


----------



## Mike O (Jan 6, 2009)

I was wondering how long it would take for that question to come up. I got some black glass mallets, a small iron pontiled  mineral water, another open pontiled small bottle. still more to come but I am waiting for my buddy to stop buy and do it with me.





> ORIGINAL: annie44
> 
> What else was in the box??


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 6, 2009)

> still more to come but I am waiting for my buddy to stop buy and do it with me.


 
 OK buddy, I'll be down in an hour!  []


----------



## kastoo (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow!  That's one of the nicest I've seen in a long time.  I never saw that one before, a new cobalt to me.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 6, 2009)

Mike I waited until 7:00 but you never showed up, Sorry I couldn't wait and had to go home!





> ORIGINAL: earlyglass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2009)

Good score, Mike. Those are great bottles in every aspect. ~Jim


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 7, 2009)

You lucky &%$@#!*%# !!!

 I collect NH bottles, and that must be one of the top 5, if not top 2! Never knew it existed, but ya learn something new every day!

 That would remain in my collection for the duration.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 7, 2009)

Sweet score! A food bottle that looks like a fancy whisky and the color is awesome, not to mention New Hampshire and the sugar maple thing!


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 7, 2009)

Mike O,  I wondered about the bottom?  Picture please.  RED M.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: RED Matthews
> 
> Mike O,  I wondered about the bottom?  Picture please.  RED M.


 
 OK Red, As requested here is the base


----------



## Mike O (Jan 7, 2009)

And just in case, Here is the top!   Mike


----------



## woody (Jan 7, 2009)

So....... what did you pay for the box of bottles???


----------



## Mike O (Jan 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: woody
> 
> So....... what did you pay for the box of bottles???


 I don't like to kiss and tell but it was under $500.00


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 7, 2009)

Mike:

 Here ya go mon.  I knew I saw one sell recent.  $800+  Bottleski sold it.  Great find.  I would love to go shopping with ya sometime hahah.  
 Hope this helps.
 Madpaddla


----------



## Mike O (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow Thanks, Thats pretty cool.  I always have an eye open for bottles (and Hit & Miss engines) but you guys know how it works 100+ calls drive all over for 1 good score so I guess it all comes out in the wash, You are welcome to go shopping with me but I have been trying to get you to come digging with me for over a year and that hasn't happened yet?   [8|]   Mike


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey  Mike     Any Titan or  mogul engines.. or anything early otto white middleton etc..   Have a few good engines myself


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 7, 2009)

> OK Red, As requested here is the base


 Hello all of you and Thanks for the picture of the bottom and the finish.  It sure is a nice bottle.
 I also noticed that some of you are into old engines.  My brother Harry Matthews has a whole homepage series of items about old engines.  Check out: http://www.smokstak.com
 He is really into his set-up.  RED Matthews


----------



## sandchip (Jan 8, 2009)

Proud for you!  If you get a chance, post pics of the other bottles in the box.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are the other notable bottles in the lot. All are pontiled and in attic mint condition


----------



## Mike O (Jan 8, 2009)

I really kind of like this one. It is simple just says Mineral Water, but is really clean and crisp and has a nice iron pontle to boot


----------



## Mike O (Jan 8, 2009)

and the base of the Minral Water looks to be a star design in the center?  Thanks again for all the nice coments.   Mike


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Mike O
> 
> I really kind of like this one. It is simple just says Mineral Water, but is really clean and crisp and has a nice iron pontle to boot


 If anyone knows "anything" about this one, other than the fact that it is a Mineral Walter bottle, please let me know.  I have the exact same bottle in cobalt and I saw a green one at a bottle show.  I was hoping it was western.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 9, 2009)

You lucky dog.


----------



## justanolddigger (Jan 9, 2009)

Another of these just listed on ebay, wow! http://cgi.ebay.com/Maple-Sap-Boiled-Cider-Vinegar-East-Rindge-NH-Bottle_W0QQitemZ110335694141QQihZ001QQcategoryZ13910QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 I see that George Waddy sold one that had been cleaned for $825 in November on ebay, and another sold in 2007 for $1280 on ebay. Sure is a great looking tough bottle, I can see why it is in such demand.
 Bill


----------



## Mike O (Jan 9, 2009)

and another one shows up?????????????????
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350150541750


----------



## passthebottle (Jan 10, 2009)

Should be interesting Mike, we'll all be watching(or bidding) on that one!


----------



## BDD (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow good for you dang nice box of goodies for ~$500. !  I wouldn't compare that second Ebay bottle though, those big lip chips are going to kill the bidding on that one. Yours is much nicer!


----------

